# Heresy motivation/ Loki's painting journey



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok fellow heretics, I need your collective motivation. No prizes or threats or anything like that, just chime in and tell me what YOU want me to paint. I have so many models sitting here that when I pick something to work on, I think of something else, and then go work on that. It's like I have some ADHD when it comes to mini's. So, I'm going to leave it up to you all to decide what I work on for the week. 
How you may ask? Well, I'm going to list everything that I have. All you have to do is say what YOU want to see painted. Starting on monday, I will work on that project only, until the following sunday, when I will take your next pick and start working on that. I'm not going to do a poll for this as there would just be too many options. So all you have to do is just pick something from the list, drop a comment, and every sunday I will count up the latest posts, announce the new weeks project, and get to work. Be specific if you want (I.E. the RW bikers) or broad (I.E. Dark Angels).
If you all do your part in telling me what to paint, I will do my part in painting said items AND I will post pictures of them every week in this plog. Sound good? Good!
Here is the list to choose from:
40k
Dark Angels: 20+ TEQ, 60+ MEQ, 30+ RW bikers, 10'ish vehicles
CSM (Crimson slaughter): 10+ TEQ, 30+ MEQ, 10 bikes, 5 vehicles
Tau: 3 Riptides, 60+ infantry, 10'ish vehicles, 2 broadsides, 6 pathfinders
Knights: x2
Ultra Marines detachment
GK (currently being stripped and put back together)
Necrons: About 5k worth sitting waiting for the paint gods to bless them.
Deadzone:
Enforcers, Rebs, Marauders, Plague, Zombies, Scenery
Wrath of Kings:
Shael Han, Nasier, Teknes, Goritsi, Hadross (Each on of these is the house and contains roughly 40'ish mini's per house)
Infinity:
Massive mix of mini's. Really just bought what I liked the look of.
Zombicide:
Season 3 mini's (still waiting on wave 2 to get here)
Bones 2:
I bought it ALL in this KS. So there are a ton of dragons and what not.
Dreadball xtreme:
Did the KS as well on this and got everything. Some stuff is still shipping but I have most of it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Riptide to start with.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Chaos all the way; do the 10 marines there. 

I like this way of approaching a large unpainted selection of models. If you need anything more from me go help you get motivated, let me know.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Go for Tau - we don't see a huge amount of that painted on here


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

This is a serious amount of minis... i'd say chaos or deadzone minis...you would be one of the first to post a painted deadzone batch, i think!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

To add to the confusion: Dark Angel vehicles or a Knight! I could use inspiration for my own stuff :grin:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

That's a terrifying amount of minis.

That said, KNIGHTS


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

When I went to bed last night, checked to see if anyone had said anything. Khorne's fist said Riptides, so dug them out before I went to sleep. Will be working on those for this week!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loki1416 said:


> When I went to bed last night, checked to see if anyone had said anything. Khorne's fist said Riptides, so dug them out before I went to sleep. Will be working on those for this week!


:victory:


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Quick update:
It would appear that I only have two riptides, not three like I thought (meant to buy a 3rd, guess I forgot to). After pulling them out I realized that I needed to do some work on them still. As of now, they are primed and have two layers of base coat on them. A 3rd will go on tonight and tomorrow the other colors start getting mixed in. Since the arms are magnatized, they are being done seperate and after the bodies are done. Not going to leak how I'm painting them until sunday when I put pictures up. But I will say that winter is coming...


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I atleast got started painting. Sadly, my airbrush broke. Good news is that I got a new one being delivered tuesday. Since I had to buy a new one, figured I'd upgrade. Got a nice Grex about to be added to my inventory!
So, what's next? What will you have me work on?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Loki1416 said:


> my airbrush broke


The Gods are against you!!!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Loki1416 said:


> What will you have me work on?


I stand by my previous statement:



Nordicus said:


> Chaos all the way; do the 10 marines


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

A second for Chaos, but I'll be more specific - give us some evil, twisted Word Bearers to give us nightmares!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

All right, CSM it is!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I'm pulling a muligan for this week. Been playing some video games and was working on a new knight I bought. I di test paint up 5 CSM, but didn't get the effect that I was going for, so they are now sitting in some detol. I'm gonna take this week to get this 3rd knight ready and hopefully before next sunday, will start painting all 3.


----------

